# Can anyone remember how much the 226 was in Euros ?



## Dar (Feb 14, 2012)

I have one I bought which I never used and want to get rid of but I cant remeber how much I paid , I think €34.00 but can't say for sure


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 14, 2012)

In Germany it was 27 Euro


----------



## glitterbug86 (Feb 27, 2012)

I paid €27.39 for it in the Mac Me Over collection in Ireland


----------

